# Roasted Red Pepper Hummus recipe



## kleenex (Aug 27, 2010)

The Hungry Teacher » Blog Archive » Roasted Red Pepper Hummus

just passing along another recipe I found.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

Must say that recipe does look rather nice.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 12, 2010)

I love Roasted Red Pepper Hummus and pay $$ for it so it makes sense to make it from scratch...thanks for the link


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2010)

Hummus is a blank slate.  You can add lots of different things to it.  I make regular hummus then toss in some Kalamata olives and olive juice for Kalamata olive hummus.


----------



## Ellismartin (Jan 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Hummus is a blank slate.  You can add lots of different things to it.  I make regular hummus then toss in some Kalamata olives and olive juice for Kalamata olive hummus.



Sounds great


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Hummus is a blank slate.  You can add lots of different things to it.  I make regular hummus then toss in some Kalamata olives and olive juice for Kalamata olive hummus.



Shhh, don't tell everyone. Black olives (usually Kalamata) is the *secret ingredient* in my hummus. It really kicks it up a notch. When you write "olive juice", do you mean the brine in the jar of olives?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> ...When you write "olive juice", do you mean the brine in the jar of olives?




Yes, the liquid the olives are packed in.  When you make hummus, you usually need a little liquid to adjust the texture.  USe the Olive liquid in place of water.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Yes, the liquid the olives are packed in.  When you make hummus, you usually need a little liquid to adjust the texture.  USe the Olive liquid in place of water.



Sounds like a great idea. I would leave out the salt until after tasting it. Olive juice can be quite salty.


----------

